# Smoked smashed potatoes



## buzzy (Aug 28, 2018)

Get 2 # of small potatoes, 1 quart chicken broth & some EVOO
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 Put potatoes & broth in a pot  Might need to add a little water.  Bring to a boil until soft  About 20 min.
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Drain & let cool for 5 min. I use a qt mason to smash them but use whatever is handy.  Don’t smash to far or will fall apart
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 A coating of EVOO & sprinkle of koser salt & CGBP
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 It takes 2 or 3 smashings to get the feel sometimes 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
  Into smoker at 230 for an hr. Yes there is already a meatloaf in there that this morning before the wife left for work she told me there’s meatloaf in frig that needs smoked to day.
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 All done. Thanks for looking


----------



## SonnyE (Aug 28, 2018)

Those look Great!
Thanks for sharing!

And Bless her little ol Heart. She made a meatloaf and had it all ready afore she went to work.


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 28, 2018)

B, Great way to smoke potatoes, they look delicious.


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 28, 2018)

Taters look real inviting.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 28, 2018)

Those look very tasty and it's a recipe I forgot about.
I'll make them again very soon.
Thanks for posting these up.
*Like!*


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 28, 2018)

Nice looking tators, pretty cool way of making them, and meatloaf on the smoker is always good.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## buzzy (Aug 28, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Those look Great!
> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> And Bless her little ol Heart. She made a meatloaf and had it all ready afore she went to work.


Sonny about that meatloaf. My wife uses Cheez-It crackers instead of regular or bread crumbs. They come in a variety of flavors. This time bacon & parmesan. crazymoon, flatbroke, chilerelleno thank for the like. gmc2003 thanks for the points


----------



## GATOR240 (Aug 28, 2018)

Lookin' good, Will need to try them for something different.
Like


----------



## cornman (Aug 28, 2018)

Those look temptingly delicious...I may need to try this. Nice job!


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 8, 2018)

Making these today, yum.


----------



## mike5051 (Sep 8, 2018)

Never had smoked taters, that is going to change!  "LIKE"

Mike


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 9, 2018)

Yum! Yum! Yum!


----------



## Ishi (Sep 16, 2018)

Great idea!!!! Thanks for sharing


----------

